

Comcast: The Consumerist's Worst Company in America - samd
http://consumerist.com/2010/04/congratulations-comcast-youre-the-worst-company-in-america.html

======
dpcan
What did I miss? I didn't see a "why" in there. Is there further reading
somewhere?

That being said, my experience with Comcast has been REALLY GOOD.

I don't understand the hate. Is it their policies maybe? Policies that just
don't affect me I guess.

The bandwidth cap... I'm a super heavy Internet user. Vidoes, audio all day,
MLB TV, etc. I barely even break 40-50GB per month according to their system.

Then there's the service. I had a problem with one channel not showing HD
correctly. They gave me Starz for a year for free, then they sent someone out
THAT DAY, they gave me a new DVR and a new remote, checked all connections,
crawled up the pole in the back of the house and checked the connections up
there, and stayed until everything tested out perfectly.

When we first started with their IP phone service, we had problems with
connections. They replaced our router within a day and it worked perfectly
after that.

I'm sorry, but I couldn't expect better service from a company.

Maybe it's that they have a lot of crappy old hardware that needs upgraded
(apparently), but that aside, I don't understand why they got the golden poop
award.

~~~
justinph
I think it has to do with the fact that they:

    
    
      + are a huge monopoly
      + want to filter and tier the internet and have done so in the past
      + move into markets with low prices, then inflate them once they take over 
      + don't want to be seen as a utility, even though they are
      + have horrible customer service if anything goes wrong
      + scare the crap out of people with the whole NBC merger thing

~~~
Retric
Just to give people an idea what "have horrible customer service" means, I
called comcast saying my remote was broken and they said they only way to pick
another one up was in person. That's right they where unable to mail me a new
remote even if I was willing to pay for the shipping.

~~~
MrFoof
I can top this. I'll try to keep it down to a summary.

I was moving from one unit in my building to another. I had confirmation on
the phone that service would remain on in both units for a month.

Tech shows up, no work order, doesn't identify himself, disconnects the old
unit, doesn't connect the new one, leaves. I call and complain.

Next day they go out and connect the new unit. They say they will not
reconnect the old unit, but they will gladly bill me for the month anyways.
The day after that, they disco it again. This is confirmed because I have no
signal at my patch panel.

I call. They say it's obviously my modem. They claimed they tried to send it a
new bootfile, and it failed. I asked them what my serial number was because I
had no signal to my apartment. For if they could connect through the power of
magic, they can tell me my serial number. Awkward silence. I ask to escalate
to her super.

I get her super. He tells me to buy a new modem. I entertain the idea and do
so.

I call back. Liar rep gets me, recognizes its me. Hangs up. At this point I
start bitching on Twitter. Within 2 minutes I get a response, and a number to
call.

I call back. Get a VP of customer service. He apologizes for everything, and
authorizes a truck roll for the next day. He can't explain why I was lied to
by a technician and two customer service reps, nor why it took me bemoaning my
situation to the internet to get a shred of service.

I still got billed for both units. And I took 3 days off from work. However, I
have no other serious alternative in Boston until mayor Menino and Verizon
kiss and make up.

------
tvon
Providers with regional monopolies are always the worst companies. They have
something you want and you can't get it from anywhere else, so they behave as
you'd expect them to behave.

To maybe over generalize a bit...

~~~
pw0ncakes
New Yorkers can attest that Time Warner Cable = nukular buttfail.

Large business corporations, as I've said before, are a wonderful way to
provide the worst of both worlds between capitalism (greed, high prices) and
communism (apathy, poor service).

~~~
isleyaardvark
I am delighted to inform you of the relevant agencies you can complain to. I
highly recommend you complain to the local cable commission. From a
subscriber's rights pamphlet that arrived with my first bill, verbatim:

If a problem or question has not been resolved to your satisfaction by a
Customer Support representative, you may request to speak with a supervisor in
that department. If you are not satisfied with the results, please write to us
at: Time Warner Cable, Research Department 41-61 Kissena Boulevard, Flushing,
NY 11355

You will be notified, either by phone or by letter, within two business days
of our receipt of your letter. We will make every effort to resolve the
problem within 10 business days. Should you still remain dissatisfied with our
resolution, you have 30 days to refer the matter to the State of New York
Public Service Commission, 3 Empire State Plaza, Albany, NY 12223, Phone:
1.800.342.3377, or 10 days to refer the matter to the Department of
Information Technology and Telecommunications, Telecommunications and Cable
Television Division (DOITT), 75 Park Place, 9th Floor, New York, NY 10007,
Phone: 311. If the matter is referred to the DOITT, it has 30 days in which to
investigate the issue and recommend a resolution to the company. If the matter
is not referred to the Research Department in 10 business days, our resolution
shall be considered final. We also participate in the Better Business Bureau
(BBB) Customer Commitment Program. The BBB can be reached at 257 Park Avenue
South, New York, NY 10010, Phone: 1.900.463.6222 (Calls cost caller 95
cents/min.).

\- Now the text implies that there is some sort of time limit regarding when
you can file a complaint, but if you visit the websites of the respective
agencies (NYPSC: <http://www.dps.state.ny.us/New_complaintdept.html>, DOITT:
[http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/consumer/consumer_cable_s...](http://www.nyc.gov/html/doitt/html/consumer/consumer_cable_service_form.shtml)),
there is no mention of a time limit. I would suggest complaining anyway, since
you have nothing to lose, and the purpose of these agencies is to serve the
public. And of course the Better Business Bureau: Better Business Bureau:
<https://odr.bbb.org/odrweb/public/getstarted.aspx>

~~~
emarcotte
but what if the problem is something like:

I have no choice when it comes to selection of service, or,

I am paying you while you fight in court for decisions to be over turned that
I don't support

What are they going to do about those?

------
kenjackson
I'm unique in that my experience with Comcast has been pretty good. Internet
service has been solid. When I have had issues they've sent people out and
fixed them w/o cost.

While they were late to the HD game, they've come on strong. Lots of HD
channels with reasonable quality. And the OnDemand content is probably the
best of any cable/satellite provider in the industry.

The DVR is pretty sucky, but stability has become rock solid. I used to get a
lot of missed recordings, but haven't in literally a few years. Oddly, this
was fixed when I just happened to mention to a Comcast rep that my DVR was
flaky and he said, "We have a fix for that." They sent it, and no more
problems. My only complaint is that I had to get this fix out of sheer luck
from a rep.

I'd definitely rank Ticketmaster or Sony or my credit card company behind
Comcast.

------
kevinherron
I hope they're right up there next to AT&T :/

Comcast and AT&T are the only choices for broadband where I live. I've had
both. It really is awful either way.

~~~
krschultz
Ouch. I'm moving from an area with Optimum Online & Verizon FIOS to one with
only Comcast & AT&T. If you had to recommend between the two, which one is
_less awful_.

~~~
kevinherron
Where I live Comcast offers higher speeds. It's also more expensive. I
recently moved and switched to AT&T and I'll explain my current gripe with
them.

I have 6Mbit DSL (the fastest they offer). Things worked fine for the first
couple months. No real complaints other than the fact that 6Mbit isn't really
that fast. Then all of a sudden about a month ago my connection drops to
~1.25Mbit. Netflix is un-streamable (any video really), downloads are slow,
all of this regardless of host. Speedtest.net confirms my speeds.

I call and complain, they verify I still have the 6Mbit plan, I play their
unplug and replug the modem game (that I had already tried numerous times, as
well as a different phone cable and ethernet cable). They run a "line test"
and say everything looks fine so they'll send someone out.

The guy never calls or shows up. I call back last weekend to try and get this
worked out and get another guy out and they say there is no record of my
service call ever. Also, their tools are currently down and without first
running a line test they can't schedule a service appointment. They tell me to
call back and try again the next day.

As it stands I haven't called back yet because I've been too busy... but I'm
planning on it and hoping for the best :/

~~~
jrockway
This is exactly why I have Speakeasy.

------
bufordtwain
Comcast's customer service isn't as bad as DirecWay (satellite internet
provider) in my experience. When I had DirecWay my wait for service was
typically over 30 minutes on the phone. So I had to find a big block of time
before calling. My internet went out for the 4th or 5th time and I called them
the next day to try to figure it out. The service guy on the phone berated me
for waiting so long and said "if you had your arm chopped off would you wait a
day before going to the hospital??".

------
qq66
I can't comment on Comcast's customer service since I am not and have never
been a customer. What I can say is that when a company obtains a reputation
for bad customer service as Comcast has, it only snowballs; confirmation bias
leads people to remember, "Oh Yeah, Comcast screwed me on X" and at that point
the game is lost.

Lesson: Never let your pissed-off customers define your brand. Preferably by
not pissing off too many, or too influential, customers.

------
digitallogic
By the fact that Comcast has a monopoly in my area both as a cable provider
(which comes with the territory) and in broad band I can't help but be biased
against them. Every problem reminds me that they have a strangle hold on both
these markets, and I don't even have the option to switch. So much for market
forces.

Also, I shouldn't have to setup my own DNS server (this did stop a lot of the
outages I was experiencing).

~~~
jrockway
You can't get a copper twisted-pair to your house (for DSL or a T1)? There is
no 3G or 4G wireless service?

I highly doubt that Comcast is the _only_ option. It is merely the cheapest
option with the highest available bandwidth.

~~~
digitallogic
No other wired option, Verizon refused me service (something to do with the
wiring in my apartment building). Wireless is an option, but then I either
need an extra machine running with the wireless NIC to function as a router
for the 2 current machines. I pay enough in power as it is (mainly due to
electric heat).

~~~
jrockway
You don't need a full computer to be a wireless router, take a look at:
[http://3gstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&prod...](http://3gstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=610)

Also, I'm sure that Verizon won't sell you anything (they are just another
shitty company that caters to low-end consumers), but higher-end companies
will probably make the effort to fix your wiring. Speakeasy is one.

~~~
digitallogic
Thanks. I'll have to check them out. Verizon did wait like 3 months to tell me
no, can't say I was very impressed even ignoring the fact that they refused to
give me service.

